# Comfortmatic



## Perseus (Apr 10, 2009)

Hello all,

Have the various people with problems associated with their Comfortmatic gearboxes, had their issues resolved and is the Comfortmatic now not dispaying any problem?

There have been no posts on this subject for sometime, so is it correct (and safe) to assume that everything in the garden is now rosy?

John


----------



## swallow (Dec 19, 2007)

We have a fiat van conversion with comfortmatic box which we love and were not aware of any problems, the van is only a year old, is there something i have missed and should be aware of? thanks richard


----------



## Perseus (Apr 10, 2009)

Richard,

There were a number of people posting compaints and problems with either their Comfortmatic boxes or engine parts associated with the boxes a couple of months ago.

Some of the problems sounded serious, but since those posts, everything has gone quiet making me assume that all problems have been solved.

John


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

There's a pretty terrifying post by Sonesta in the 'Engine and Gearbox' section about the tribulations she has been suffering with a Comfortmatic gearbox. Worth a look before you spend any money, in my view.


----------



## Perseus (Apr 10, 2009)

Yes, the two posts that stand out were from Naunty and Sonesta.

Basically what happened was a sudden unexplained total loss of power for a few seconds before the power resumed.

I believe Fiat came over from Italy to try to sort out the problems as technicians over here couldn't get to the cause of the loss of power.

John


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

Here's the earlier post:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-102455-.html
Sonesta hasn't posted to say hers is fixed yet, so we must assume it isn't. I'm sure she'd let us know if she had good news, as she's been without it for over a month now.
Last post was that the Fiat technicians diagnosed the need for a new gearbox, but guess what? New box fitted & problem remains!
Methinks these modern vehicles are getting too clever for their own good, wonderful when they work but a right PITA when they don't. :evil: :evil: 
The biggest problem is finding someone who *can* correctly diagnose any problems that occur. Your average mechanic, or even Fiat technicians as in Sonesta's case, are seemingly grasping at straws. The irony is, the actual problem is probably something simple like a trapped wire or faulty connection, but finding it? :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

emmbeedee said:


> .....The biggest problem is finding someone who *can* correctly diagnose any problems that occur.....


Too true :roll: 
Very few seem to understand the fundamental principles of the machinery and it's sub systems that they become reliant on computer diagnostics, idiots guide fault finding.... etc :x So that if that suggests a solution they take it - no matter how unlikely it may be if you looked at the individual circumstance and the system principles. Hence things like Sonesta's replacement gearbox and the ongoing problem :evil: 
As an marine engineer I don't profess to be a great expert on any particular item but I do believe that I have a good understanding of the fundamental principles of physics, mechanics and mathematics which gives me a broadly based knowledge to operate and maintain boilers, turbines, gearboxes, hydraulics, pneumatics, IC engines, sewage treatment, water production, airconditioning ................ There aren't too many garages in the middle of the Indian Ocean :lol: 
Rant over


----------



## naunty (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi bandleader,

I don't know if you've been back on to my original post but this is how my problem ended up -



> _Forgive me if I don't get the technical terms right, but they have tracked down the fault to a faulty/rogue brake sensor. They have said that the engine and gearbox are absolutely fine which is why no fault codes were initially recorded. (Incidentally - the only time fault codes are recorded, is if there is a problem which puts the engine management light on the dashboard). The reason why there was a loss of engine power was because there is a built in safety system which, on sensing a problem, puts the engine/gearbox into 'safe mode', in order to prevent any potential damage occuringto the engine or gearbox. This certainly makes sense because once the temporary fault on the brake sensor resets itself, the engine then picks up to operate as normal. I'm keeping my fingers crossed_.


Since then, we have just been away to Keswick, a round trip of about 200 miles without any incident whatsoever. I've got my fingers crossed, touch wood and everything else, but will know better after our next trip to Cornwall and the Cotswolds which will account for about 1000 miles. I will update but it will be about mid May.

Hope this helps,
Alan


----------



## clipper (May 22, 2005)

Hi All
I had a problem with Comformatic in France in March yes this month had to leave my Motorhome in France for repair I am still trying to find out what the problem was New fiat Hymer done 1862 miles I will post when I know what the problem was Collected it Sunday week ago done a 1000 miles since.


----------



## Perseus (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Alan,

Yes, I have been keeping up with ALLl your posts and I'm very glad that things seem to be okay again.

Just waiting for Sonesta to update us with her problems. She has got their van back cos they went to the Newark Show in it.

Just a case of waiting for her updating epistle.

All the best,

John


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

bandleader said:


> Just waiting for Sonesta to update us with her problems. She has got their van back cos they went to the Newark Show in it.
> 
> Just a case of waiting for her updating epistle.
> 
> ...


Hi John,

You will find it here http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-102455-40.html

Sue

PS I just wanted to clarify that the 'Fiat Specialist' who has been sent out 3 times to look at our MH was not sent from Italy - but I understand he was one of their top uk based main 'experts'


----------



## johnaerial (Apr 23, 2009)

I have posted this elsewhere in the forums but as it is such a disabling and elusive problem, it is worth repeating, so here is my two-pennyworth relating to the Comfortmatic gearbox.

The motorhome was less than a year old with 3000 miles on the clock. For no apparent reason it started dropping out of gear and into neutral. Sometimes it would go back into gear and sometimes not. Over a period of two months and 300 miles, two garages had a go at resolving the problem but to no avail. 

We were stranded in Scotland and I was harboring bad thoughts about the Comfortmatic gearbox.

Finally the problem is solved and it has nothing to do with the Comfortmatic box at all. It seems that when the engine heats up, the wiring harness below and behind the dashboard, (above the bonnet hinge around the offside headlight) expands and shorts out against the wiper motor arm. It just happens that the affected wire is a link that disengages the gearbox. The garage only stumbled across it by pushing on the wiring harness and by doing so, selected neutral! Not something the computer can diagnose.

This occurred in the presence of a Fiat technical guy who claimed to have never encountered such a problem before. Which is unfortunate because a friend has experienced something similar, which showed up as an engine misfire when the wiper motor was in action. And there are other similar instances on the Internet of wiper motors abrading the wiring harness. One would like to think that all of this must surely have been logged by Fiat on to some database and made available to their technicians.

The wiring harness has now been re-routed to avoid any future contact with things abrasive.

The garage has been exceptional. They have given the problem their absolute full and immediate attention. They have been in constant contact and even put me up in a local hotel when it broke down before the real problem was diagnosed. 

It has been such an elusive problem, that to prove to themselves and me that they had finally cured it, they insisted on driving the motorhome down to me on the south coast, thus giving it a 450 mile test drive.

Should you breakdown in Scotland, make sure that you are recovered to ‘Imperial Commercials Cumbernauld’. I cannot praise them highly enough.


----------

